# Bicycle Parts Identification and Value Help Please



## tinykin (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm back.

As previously mentioned my uncle died a couple of years ago and he, while not a collector, certainly liked bikes and accumulated parts. I have opened a second box and, as usual have no idea what they are or if they have any value. Here goes with pictures and a list and I am hoping someone can provide some information:

Brooks Seat

Very large - I would almost think it was a motorcycle seat. It has a Brooks tag across the back with Brooks _end (maybe on the side also maybe B9e

2nd seat is unmarked but that part that clamps to the seat post has Made in Canada Pat Pending.

Hub Crabbe 40 Made in England BR 46 5

Reflector - Phillips (dome shaped) - old
Reflector BiA - 104 Cateye - not so old

Generator - Balaco Record
Generator - Miller

4 seat posts unmarked

This thing which looks like brake pads. It looks like it is the inside of a the crabbe hub but it is unmarked.

BSA Sprocket

CCM sproket, crank and pedal arms (complete)

light - unmarked

2 Lucifer Geneve Suisse lights

One of the sets of handgrips has rocketships on them if that is useful.

I didn't have my camera today where I am storing the material but wonder if someone could comment: on of the bikes which is almost complete is a Massey (a precursor to Massey Fergeson?) with frame, wheels and fenders.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 25, 2010)

You have a real treasure trove there, clean and usable for sure. If you're looking to sell I'm sure you came to the right place. I love those saddles!


----------



## sam (Jul 25, 2010)

These parts look like those used on larger roasters or tandems,1920s tru 1930s.Wish I had a box like that to open


----------



## chitown (Jul 25, 2010)

Almost like it's an e-bay store that is totally turn key... except for the individual pictures, detailed listing, market pricing, shipping estimates... ok not quite turn key but a start.


----------

